# venison CB?



## coffee_junkie (Nov 8, 2010)

I harvested a deer this Saturday. It is my first white tail and should make for some great table fare. I want to make the back-straps into Canadian bacon. I read the recipe on the TQ website, looks pretty straight forward. Just wondering if there are any additional things I need to know as far as type of wood, chamber temps, meat temps etc. I was thinking about using apple/hickory, run the smoker at about 220* until the internal temp of teh meat reached 150*. Please let me know if I am missing something.

Thanks,


----------



## dforbes (Nov 8, 2010)

Sorry, I have never done CB before so I can't help you. I was wondering if you could post a link to the recipie. I am on the tq website now but have been unable to locate it.

Thanks Dennis


----------



## jdr1963 (Nov 8, 2010)

Good evening,

             I've been viewing this site for almost a year it has has been more help then I describe. I haven't had the courage to post until

tonight. Congrads on your first whitetail. They are great eating. Just my opinion but the back straps are simply great as steaks.  Cut to about 3/4 inch thick lightly oil with peanut oil and season with your favorite spices. (Garlic , pepper, kosher salt)  heat a cast iron pan until water

sizzles.(medium heat)  Then 3 minutes a side. (Just let it sit 3 per side no futzing with it)   Great eats!   Deer simply don't have any fat in them

to take much low and slow smoking.  Just my opinion.    I'm smoking my snack sticks tonight from the deer I got last week. But I needed to add 25% pork or they will be too dry. I tried Venison Pastrami last year and it was good but still a little dry. If you do try  CB watch the thermometer close. Just don't over cook it.  Between my son and I we are on about deer #18 in ten years and have tried venison different

ways every year. But the Back Straps are always just steaks, nothing else compares with that taste. (Note: we butcher our own. They are always quartered and in the frig the same day if not with in hours.)  Hope I have been of some help. Congrads again!

                                                                                                                                                       Jdr1963


----------



## Dutch (Nov 8, 2010)

coffee-the back straps should make some fine Canadian-style bacon for you. The 220° chamber temp should be fine and the apple/hickory blend should give it a nice flavor.  It's been a long while since I've cured any venison but I think that the 150° internal temp might be on the low side seeing has how you're dealing with wild game.

Hopefully one of the venison experts will chime in on this and give you the tips that you're looking for.  BTW congrats on the white tail.


----------



## Dutch (Nov 8, 2010)

Jdr1963-Welcome to SMF; We like to see lurkers finally jump to the forum.  Please stop by Roll Call and introduce youself so that the rest of the SMF family can give you a proper SMF family welcome!

Enjoy!


----------



## coffee_junkie (Nov 9, 2010)

Dutch said:


> coffee-the back straps should make some fine Canadian-style bacon for you. The 220° chamber temp should be fine and the apple/hickory blend should give it a nice flavor.  It's been a long while since I've cured any venison but I think that the 150° internal temp might be on the low side seeing has how you're dealing with wild game.
> 
> Hopefully one of the venison experts will chime in on this and give you the tips that you're looking for.  BTW congrats on the white tail.


Thank you both for your replies. Dutch, wild game is best served on the lower side of things, if you over cook it that is when you start to get the gamey flavor. For safety sake I always freeze it before I cook it. For steaks etc. med rare is the most I ever cook it. For CB I would think 150* would be fine. I am hoping Cowgirl will read this post, she is a venison professional.

JDR, I understand your post and realize that steaks are a great thing to do with WT, however I find that processed meat in the freezer (i.e. ham, CB, kielbasa, salami, pastrami, itiallian sausage, breakfast sausage) gets eaten more. Sometimes steak will sit for two years then get wasted. So for my family it is way better to make something of it. I would recommend making pastrami again, I followed cowgirls recipe and it was absolutely awesome! She suggests letting rest in beef broth for a while after pulling from the smoker. Mine was not dry at all, it was however very lean, it made some of the best Reuben sammies this side of the Mississippi. When making snack sticks, polish keilbasa, salami and other stuffed sausage I always mix with 50% pork. When making bulk sausage I mix 1/3 pork, it turns out great every time.

Here is a link to the TQ recipe page http://www.mortonsalt.com/recipes/RecipeCategory.aspx?CID=6


----------

